#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-23
<qwerbirc> I want help with Bluetooth Dialup Connection,Please.
<qwerbirc> hello!
<qwerbirc> Does anyone speak english?
<ebel> hello
<ebel> there are people here, but they aren't always looking at this channel
<ebel> !wait
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<qwerbirc> ok,I need some help with my bluetooth dialup.
<ebel> what's wrong?
<qwerbirc> I simply cant use my cellphone for bluetooth dialup!I cant connect my phone by cable,so now I brought a bluetooth dongle.But,I can use it for dial up purpose!It has an SPP profile
<qwerbirc> Can you help me out?
<qwerbirc> ;
<czajkowski> qwerbirc: be patient people could be working
<czajkowski> where are you ?
<qwerbirc> Means?
<ebel> Physically, where are you?
<qwerbirc> At home
<ebel> I'm guessing USA, which will affect what mobile network you're trying to connect to.
<qwerbirc> I am in INDIA.
<ebel> it also will affect what sort of ISP you're trying to dial up to.
<qwerbirc> My phone has an SPP(Serial Port Profile).I want to use this for dial up.
<qwerbirc> I tried GNOME PPP but failed.I even tried BlueMan.
<ebel> have you ever been able to use your phone for dial up internet?
<ebel> (The reason I thought you were from USA was cause you said "cellphone". ;) )
<ebel> just to confirm, do you want dial up internet or 3G mobile internet?
<qwerbirc> ya...cellphone....mobile phone...cell.....whatever.......please help!
<qwerbirc> dial up internet
<ebel> sometimes people 'tether' their mobile phone to their PC, which is different from using it as a dial up modem
<qwerbirc> I dont know how to tether!
<ebel> It's been years since I've used a dial up modem, so I'm afraid I don't really know what to do...
<czajkowski> qwerbirc: !in
<czajkowski> !in
<lubotu3> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<czajkowski> qwerbirc: or ask in #ubuntu as there may be more users there who may be able to help
<qwerbirc> I referred to bluetooth dialup documentary on ubuntu.com,and I was successful to some extent such as pairing and discovering.
<czajkowski> qwerbirc: also askubuntu.com is a good resource
<qwerbirc> can you help,czajkowski?any reply is welcome.
<czajkowski> qwerbirc: I've no experience I've given you 2 other channels to ask in and also askubuntu.com
<qwerbirc> alright
<ebel> yeah, i don't really know how to help either.
<qwerbirc> wow!thanks for that site!And how do I change the bootscreen?
<qwerbirc> wow!thanks for that site!And how do I change the bootscreen?
<dusf> Irish repo down?
<dusf> http://pastebin.com/ncYuQvzr
<thethomaseffect> I've been getting en-ie 404s for a good while
<dusf> thethomaseffect: crap
<dusf> thethomaseffect: do you mean for a good while today, or a good while more than that?
<thethomaseffect> Way longer
<czajkowski> I do also
<czajkowski> and tweeet it
<czajkowski> and done again
<dusf> did you guys switch to gb?
<dusf> ]/window 11
<czajkowski> dusf: no
<czajkowski> dusf: that defeats the purpose of finding out stats on downloads
<dusf> czajkowski: please elborate
<czajkowski> dusf: do you work in HEAnet ?
<dusf> czajkowski: i do not, no
<dusf> but i know what it is if that helps...
<czajkowski> so you just saw my twet and joined
<czajkowski> fine
<czajkowski> dusf: you can see the downloads from heanet for different os
<czajkowski> if we change the mirror to an UK one
<dusf> i didn't see your tweet either, i joined because this is the irish ubuntu channel :)
<czajkowski> it wont count as a download in ireland
<dusf> czajkowski: if changed we won't know how many irish users etc?
<czajkowski> and looks like less people taking it up
<czajkowski> yes
<dusf> right... i can appreciate that, but how long has this problem been going on exactly?
<czajkowski> weeks
<czajkowski> and you only get 404s at some times of the day
<czajkowski> they know there is an issue
<czajkowski> and are working on it
<dusf> yeah, because i know i've installed some stuff
<dusf> czajkowski: i know ubuntu is free, but curiously why is it taking weeks?
<dusf> and have they any idea of the root cause?
<czajkowski> thats HEAnet issue
<czajkowski> not Ubuntu issue
<czajkowski> it's just a 404 error message
<czajkowski> if you give it a few hours it's fine
<dusf> i see
<dusf> i wonder who else is affected
<dusf> czajkowski: are the ubuntu stats public btw?
<czajkowski> it's more downloads it's just a graph
<czajkowski> I'm sure they're there on heanet site somewhere
<dusf> i shall look for it
<dusf> czajkowski: is there a press release on the problem? nothing on your tweet, just started following you
<czajkowski> dusf: you're really making more of it than needs be tbh
<dusf> czajkowski: i'm not making more of anything, i'm curious as to what the problem which would expect me to only download and upgrade at certain times of the day is, and why it's taking so long for such an organisation to fix
<czajkowski> has it actually ever effected you in the last few weeks
<dusf> surely you don't think people only being able to download and upgrade from the repos at certain times of the day isn't a big problem which would spark interest
<czajkowski> was it natty or maverick
<dusf> today is the first time, and i use natty
<czajkowski> well there you go then
<czajkowski> you've been effected once
<czajkowski> if it happens more often file a bug or email mirrors at heanet
<czajkowski> dusf: what is your twitter nick
<dusf> czajkowski: understand i'm not complaing, i'm just curious about the problem and i would be curious no matter how many times effected :)
<czajkowski> http://twitter.com/#!/garrethmalone/status/69004615965868032
<czajkowski> go talk to him so
<dusf> czajkowski: will do when twitters functioning properly, thanks
<mokmeister> Did any one else here get an email from Paul Tagliamonte declining the invitation to make Approved LoCo teams a member of Ubuntu -BR - Linux Traipu?
<mokmeister> What does it all mean?
<airurando> mokmeister: I did
<airurando> no idea what it means
<mokmeister> Ah, good! You share my cluelessness! At least I'm not the only one! ;)
<c0nsaw> Ya I did, !
<mokmeister> How did Saturday go btw?
<airurando> good start but a long way to go.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-24
<airurando> Nice blog post by Aaron of 091labs
<airurando> Spelling error in first link. Sorry.
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtom> good morning
<slashtom> 404 error for ie.archive.ubuntu.com
<slashtom> what alternatves are there?
<ebel> $CC_TLD.archive.ubuntu.com
<ebel> or ftp.esat.net ?
<tdr112> evening
<c0nsaw> ::tumbleweed !
<ebel> yo
<ebel> |:P
<c0nsaw> hey !
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-26
<czajkowski> bug #775001
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 775001 in mobile-broadband-provider-info (Ubuntu) "Settings incorrect for Vodafone 'Top up and go'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775001
<airurando> afternoon all
<airurando> I've spent a good bit of time fleshing out the Experience section of our reapproval application.
<airurando> I'd appreciate it if folks could review that section know and make changes as the see fit.
<airurando> Particularly important is the inclusion of activities that I may have missed
<airurando> czajkowski: I think the team report list at the end of the section is a bit much.  I've put a link to the team reports into the key details section.
<czajkowski> ok
<airurando> do you agree?
<czajkowski> was kinda just seeing how it looked
<ebel> I tried to make a summary of the team reports
<airurando> I just linked to
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/TeamReports
<airurando> I think that is the simplest
<airurando> czajkowski: without your photos we would be dead
<airurando> I am worried about including our forum.
<slashtom> we have a forum?
<ebel> on ubuntu forums
<czajkowski> airurando: why worried?
<airurando> its not very active
<czajkowski> meh so
<czajkowski> it's there if people want to use it
<czajkowski> may as well list it
<airurando> will do.
<airurando> tdr112 said he'd look at the roadmap
<airurando> so we are getting there.
<czajkowski> coolio
<czajkowski> I'll be more productive this weekend
<czajkowski> just trying to do packing now
<czajkowski> and move
<slashtom> where you moving?
<czajkowski> London
<ebel> thought you were in london?
<czajkowski> aldershot
<czajkowski> south west of london
<slashtom> nah, she's in the equivilent of Port Laoise iirc
<czajkowski> 50 mins on a train from waterloo
<ebel> ah
<slashtom> czajkowski: if you don't find anywhere, we would be glad to have you back in dublin! :)
<czajkowski> heh thanks
<czajkowski> no jobs for me there
<czajkowski> plus bf in london
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> I had a bf in england for aaaaages. :P
<slashtom> :P
<airurando> czajkowski: good luck with the move.
<airurando> ebel: glad that worked out for you eventually :)
<czajkowski> cheers
 * ebel adds some photos to the 'release party' section of re-approval application
 * ebel found some karmic photos 
<ebel> DAMN YOU INTERNAL SEVER ERROR ON WIKI.UBUNTU.COM!!!
<czajkowski> it's getting fixed
<ebel> I'm trying to keep it all on one page. So loco council don't have to leave the page
<czajkowski> we're waiting on stuff to get moved
<czajkowski> ebel: aye always nice :)
<czajkowski> it still saves
<czajkowski> but the error is annoying
<czajkowski> bug has been filed
<czajkowski> and they are testing the new wiki atm
<ebel> Tis OK, just control-shift-R till the edit gets through :)
<czajkowski> wow the application looks FANTASTIC
<czajkowski> I'm so impressed
<infoturtle> hello all, just back from the UH
<airurando> evening all
<airurando> hey infoturtle how did UH go?
<infoturtle> nobody showed, just me again
<airurando> ah no
<infoturtle> frais so
<infoturtle> so I've no idea what's happening with 3d camp now
<infoturtle> *fraid
<airurando> hmmmm
<airurando> Well I reckon nobody has said no
<airurando> so I think we should go for it.
<airurando> worst case scenario it will be just you and me and possibly tdr112
<infoturtle> ya, sure we can just set up our own thing and they can join later if they wish
<airurando> tdr112 you about?
<airurando> infoturtle agreed
<airurando> set up a geeknic for the 11th of June and have UL grounds as the venue.
<infoturtle> will we have to run anything by UL for this?
<airurando> try to get lunchtime for 3Dcamp
<airurando> don't think so
<airurando> anyone can wander on campus right?
<infoturtle> it is public grounds isn't it?
<infoturtle> I beleive so
<airurando> the stables isn't students only is it?
<infoturtle> nope, had many's the night there myself
<infoturtle> it's also holded day long gig's that I know were not students only
<airurando> well I reckon there you go.  Certainly try to fit in with 3Dcamp and deginitely try not to annoy them.
<airurando> but apart from that I reckon as no one showed we just go for it.
 * airurando crosses fingers and toes
<infoturtle> cool, i'll make the event tomorrow if you'd like, can't tonight as I'm working on something, then poker tournament and then movie with ericka
<infoturtle> but tomorrow for sure unless you want/can have it done tonight
<airurando> hope the app gets finished, good luck in the poker and enjoy the movie with Ericka.
<airurando> I'll leave it with you for tomorrow or whenever.
<infoturtle> should be, not much left but wall's have a habit of springing up outta nowhere, cool, I'll get it done first thing so
<airurando> great
 * airurando is working the weekend.
<airurando> will not get to see magners league final
<airurando> :(
<infoturtle> oh no!! there's a long day of sport round here for sat, UTD and Barca are playing, the magners final and then watching 5 hours of poker for the WSOP 2010 main event final! it's going to be a great day!! (I'm sorry this comment doesn't help your pain at all)
<airurando> that's life I suppose.....
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-27
<slashtom> oh noes, what's happened to nessus. where is it?
<slashtom> it's missing from lucid lynx, this is strange
<ebel> slashtom: doesn't look like it's been there for a while
<ebel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nessus
<ebel> hardy (~April 2008) was last release with it (I think!). Though that was the last LTS
<czajkowski> all the pixie albums from ubuntuie I have will be moved over to the @ubuntuie ac
<slashtom> damn
<slashtom> how can you do penetration testing from ubuntu now?
<ebel> slashtom: I'm sure you can still install it somehow....
<slashtom> but if it's not managed by apt, i may as well be using slackware
<slashtom> debian has it, this is strange
<czajkowski> is it in the software center?
<slashtom> huh?
<slashtom> what's the software centre?
<czajkowski> where all the software you can install is listed
<ebel> slashtom: 'software centre' = a GUI apt programme
<czajkowski> so wondering is it there
<ebel> slashtom: Though I suspect it still is in ubuntu, since launchpad lists packages for jaunty https://launchpad.net/nessus
<ebel> (which is april 2009)
<ebel> slashtom: pull down the apt source package for jaunty nessus, then rebuild the package?
<slashtom> czajkowski: i only searched the apt-cache
<czajkowski> ok
<slashtom> i didn't know there was software in a different place
<slashtom> ebel: i don't want to maintain the installation for each package manually
<ebel> czajkowski, slashtom: you are both talking about the same thing.
<slashtom> i will have to find out about alternative ways to penetration test
<ebel> "ubuntu software centre" uses apt. apt-cache uses apt. it's all apt. :)
<slashtom> grand
<slashtom> it would annoy the crap out of me if you were forced to use a GUI for things
<ebel> synaptic uses apt, aptitude uses apt, apt-get uses apt. There are many tools to do the same thing, like how Firefox and Chromium can access the same websites.
<ebel> slashtom: you could make a PPA for nessus and maintain it yourself? :P
<ebel> I can't see if anyone else has done it...
<slashtom> too much work
<ebel> slashtom: look at BackTrack? an ubuntu derivative (I think) with lots of security stuff
<ebel> slashtom: actually looks like nessus might no longer be free software http://askubuntu.com/questions/12434/vulnerability-scanner-nmap-vs-nessus/12459#12459
<ebel> slashtom: looks like you have to pay for non-personal use of nessus.
<ebel> slashtom: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nessus_(software)#History looks like it was un-opened in 2005
<ebel> slashtom: looks like the previous open source verion was forked to OpenVAS
<ebel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVAS
<ebel> (it was originally called GNessUs :P )
<slashtom> deadly, thanks ebel
<ebel> you could try that? (it is in apt/software centre/aptitude/apt-get/library of alexandria: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openvas )
<slashtom> aye, just installed!
 * slashtom likes using apt and doesn't like using things which are not in there
<ubuntucork> Greetings to all citizens not yet colonised by The Peoples Republic of Cork. :)
<ebel> yo
<czajkowski> ubuntucork: aloha
<dax_roc> Evening all
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-28
<tdr112> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> all done?
<slashtom> good morning!
<c0nsaw> ciao !!
<airurando> evening all
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-29
<Belserusk> I have noticed in Ubuntu 11.04 that text files are being opened in different windows instead of tabs! How do I solve this? I use Gedit as my main text editor.
<thethomaseffect> Hallo there, got some free hosting sorted out for myself from a friend so i can finally start work on new ubuntu-ie website properly :)
<czajkowski> airurando: boo
<airurando> how do
<czajkowski> airurando: be nice to have em all in one place
<czajkowski> well impressed they're doing this for us
<airurando> aye indeed
<airurando> are they copying or moving them?
<czajkowski> not sure I suggesed either which ever is easier
<airurando> cool either way.  will need to update links if they move them completely.
<czajkowski> nods
<ShaneM> Hey I'm trying to help someone fix their wireless on ubuntu
<ShaneM> But everyone is saying the fix it "linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic"
<ShaneM> Which obviously only applied to maverick.
<ShaneM> I check the package manager and the closest package I can find to it is a linux-backports-modules-wireless--net-natty-generic
<ShaneM> linux-backports-modules-wireless-net-natty-generic
<ShaneM> Does anyone know if that's the same package?
#ubuntu-ie 2012-05-22
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:    Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Stay tuned for details of the Next IRC Meeting || Stay tuned for details of the next Ubuntu Hour!
<airurando>   /msg chanserv deop #ubuntu-ie
<airurando>  /msg chanserv deop #ubuntu-ie
#ubuntu-ie 2012-05-23
<airurando> evening
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<airurando> czajkowski: good now
<airurando> how's all there
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> mad busy but good
<airurando> good to be busy annd I'm delighted things are going well for you.
<czajkowski> airurando: hows you?
<airurando> good hectic busy also
<airurando> looking forward to vacation in June
<czajkowski> anything planned?
<airurando> majorca
<czajkowski> oh lovely
<zmoylan> airurando: ask czajkowski about sims and unlocked phones.  sorry for butting in.  she's had experience i think
<czajkowski> sup
<airurando> aye
<airurando> was wondering about connectivity while there.
<airurando> zmoylan: eMobile have brought out an add on
<czajkowski> what I've done for some places is found a local sim
<czajkowski> if I want data
<zmoylan> i seem to remember czajkowski tweeting about a sim she had gotten for her irish phone when she first went to the uk that provided data.  wondered if there was such a thing for spain.
<czajkowski> but mostly if I'm on hols I'm not using data as well am on hols
<zmoylan> but that if you use a local sim you need an unlocked phone
<czajkowski> with the exception of when I go to fosdem i have a belgium sim
<czajkowski> zmoylan: aye
<czajkowski> and if you've any mobile over 1 year old you can get it unlocked easily
<czajkowski> or spent 100 quid on topping it up
<airurando> need to talk to eMobile about the addon
<airurando> 50mb roaming data for 19.99
<zmoylan> some phones are more expensive than others to unlock as i found out unlocking a sony erricsson.
<czajkowski> airurando: thats pricy
<airurando> i reckon 50mb should cover twitter and receiving e-mail
<czajkowski> airurando: download headers of email
<czajkowski> unless you really need the mails
<czajkowski> and tweets should be ok also
<zmoylan> i used 50mb a day and had no probs when i was in hospital.  use opera mini as your browser and it goes a long way
<zmoylan> and google reader is your friend
#ubuntu-ie 2012-05-24
<czajkowski> !fr
<lubotu3> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-05-21
<airurando> Just read the thread on the loco contacts mailing list about the Ubuntu Drupal Theme.
<airurando> Pity we never got the ubuntu ireland website up and running again.
<zmoylan70b> someone would have to maintain it
<airurando> I know zmoylan70b
<airurando> never got someone with the skills interested
<airurando> lots of initial interest but things always fizzled out
<zmoylan70b> in other channels for podcasts i listen to they have put up sites and forums and then spend lots of time maintaining a site barely used
<zmoylan70b> and keeping up with just security changes is an ongoing project
<airurando> aye indeed
<airurando> perhaps we are better off without it
<airurando> still i lament its loss
<zmoylan70b> as time goes by forums.and websites have given way to social media.
<zmoylan70b> bought a win8 laptop last week.  still looking at how to dual boot it
<zmoylan70b> cheapo argos end of catalog special
<zmoylan70b> normally i'd just install ubuntu but this time i need windows to run firmware updates for old hardware
<airurando> let me know how you get one.
<zmoylan> currently working on making a clone of the hard drive so that if it fails i can get back to win8 and start again
<airurando> smart thinking
<zmoylan> win8 does not make it easy
<airurando> no experience of win8
<zmoylan> it's horrible
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> A small bit of positive activity on the forum
<airurando> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100291
<airurando> we are terrible at keeping up with activity on the forum
<airurando> I only check it every few months or so.
<airurando> Glad Ste_JDM got the delayed replies
<AndrewMcC> airurando: You can have ubuntuforums e-mail you daily if there have been changes
<airurando> AndrewMcC: Told you I wasn't a geek.  how do I do that then?
<AndrewMcC> Can't remember :) One second...
<airurando> I barely know how to post a reply
<airurando> Hah I can't edit settings as I have fewer than 25 posts!
<AndrewMcC> Me too :)
<AndrewMcC> Okay, go to the "Ireland Team" forum.
<airurando> right
<airurando> there
<AndrewMcC> Just above the list of threads, there's a "Forum tools" drop-down. Select "Subscribe to this forum"
<AndrewMcC> Change notification type to whatever you want, such as "daily update by email".
<airurando> cheers AndrewMcC
<airurando> done :-)
<AndrewMcC> BTW, airurando, were you ever down at the Carlow coderdojo. Went last week for the first time to see what it was like.
<AndrewMcC> Think they're nearly at the end of the term (possibly no sessions over summer), but might be interesting to see where it goes next academic year.
<airurando> no I've never been.  I know about it though.
<airurando> I am curious but can offer no practical mentor help
<airurando> AndrewMcC: Set one up in Athy and I'll bring my kids along :-)
<AndrewMcC> Sure, I'll sort it out tomorrow ;)
<airurando> How did you find the carlow coderdojo last weekend?
<airurando> busy
<airurando> well run?
<AndrewMcC> They're fully subscribed. They have more computer space (it's in the top of the Carlow IT library), but they haven't enough mentors.
<AndrewMcC> They only allocated 15 tickets to the senior group, but really there's space in the room for more like 30-40.
<airurando> what languages do they teach?
<airurando> or mentor
<AndrewMcC> Last week it was HTML/CSS.
<AndrewMcC> Because spaces are scarce, there's a problem with continuity. Somebody this week mightn't get in next week.
<AndrewMcC> Not sure there are many programmers mentoring there. I'd be happy to help with other languages, like Python, etc. Another suggestion was to look into some other graphical stuff like Blender's animation and game extensions.
<AndrewMcC> Consequently I started working through some Blender video tutorials and am starting to understand it better.
<airurando> great stuff
<airurando> I suppose the nature of the coderdojos is fairly organic.  People will come and go.  If spaces are very limiting perhaps folks can't get tickets consistently.
<AndrewMcC> Yep. The other guys there said the tickets were usually snapped up within minutes of becoming available each week.
<airurando> yeah that is a problem.  demand dramatically outstripping supply will surely hamper consistent attendance.
#ubuntu-ie 2016-05-24
<cyberanger> Good Morning
<ebel> morning
<cyberanger> How's it going ebel ?
